# Error installing Ubuntu



## aadipa (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello every one. Just giving a try at Linux.

I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 ISO and installed it on my HDD. Now GRUB was not installed properly. Here is description of my HDD config.

SATA1 HDD1 - 
WinXP is installed on first primary partition on NTFS.
Other partitions are NTFS only

SATA2 HDD2 - 
First 2 partitions are primary formatted in NTFS.
Partition 5 in logical, ext3 and mounted as /
Partition 6 is logical, and formatted as SWAP

SATA3 DVD -
It was the source to install linux

IDE Master HDD3 -
First partition NTFS
Second is SWAP which was existing since my last try at linux few years ago.
Third is FAT32

IDE Slave DVD
Nothing special

---

After installing Ubuntu, GRUB was installed on MBR. But after restart I get
GRUB error 17

Now both my WinXP and Ubuntu were not working, so I restored MBR from WinXP bootable CD. As second option I tried 'grubinstall' a GRUB for Windows NT. With it I was able to get GRUB option in boot.ini and it loads in GRUB.
Once in GRUB, I gave following commands in GRUB prompt.

```
root (hd2,5)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sdc3 ro quiet splash
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
boot
```
 
This shows Ubuntu splash screen, but then hung at 'Waiting for root filesystem...'.

Please help me out what I am doing wrong? I don't have much knowledge of GRUB or Linux booting process.

Best possible option for me is to install GRUB on MBR of HDD2 connected at 2nd SATA port. As it also has linux partition, and I can use boot selection of my motherboard to select HDD to boot from. Please tell me steps for the same.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know if this can actually called a solution but I had some problems gettign Ubuntu installed with one Sata and an IDE drive so I disconnected one of them and did the install on one disk and then plugged the disk back in after confirming it works. After this I just had to change grub.conf a bit to get it to work. You might want to wait for others to see if they have better solutions though .


----------



## mehulved (Apr 2, 2008)

aadipa, If you can start from live cd and show the output of

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
We need to determine the order of the hard disks. Did you change the order after installing ubuntu? Then the naming will also change.
And the best idea is to install grub from ubuntu into MBR of first bootable drive.
OT: - BTW, you shifted from palghar na?


----------



## aadipa (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is output booting from live CD


```
[SIZE=2]ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Disk identifier: 0x234d234c[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sda1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sda2            5223       18276   104856255    7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sda3           18277       31330   104856255    7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sda4           31331       38913    60910447+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sda5           31331       31617     2305296    7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sda6           31618       38913    58605088+   7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Disk identifier: 0x9032face[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdb1               1       26108   209712478+   7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdb2           26109       52216   209712510    7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdb3           59057       60801    14016712+   5  Extended[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdb5           60553       60801     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdb6           59058       60551    12000523+  83  Linux[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Partition table entries are not in disk order[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Disk /dev/sdc: 17.2 GB, 17245863936 bytes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2096 cylinders[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Disk identifier: 0x8a4f1160[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdc1               1        1468    11791678+   7  HPFS/NTFS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdc2            1469        2096     5044410    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdc5            1469        1599     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]/dev/sdc6            1600        2096     3992121    b  W95 FAT32[/SIZE]
```
 


> OT: - BTW, you shifted from palghar na?


Not actually shifted.. rented a flat here @ Cotton Green, so weekdays @ Mumbai, weekends @ Palghar.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 3, 2008)

Simple solution what filled void said, disconnect all drives expect The Source optical drive & Destination Hard drive. After install Plug them back.

Make Sure that you select correct Hard disk in Hard disk Boot priority from BIOS.



OT: Its good to see you after a long time, So you seem to be a torrent freak


----------



## mehulved (Apr 3, 2008)

aadipa, did you move your drives around? Make these 2 changes.

```
root (hd1,5)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sdb3 ro quiet splash
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
boot
```
(hd2,5) has changed to (hd1,5) and /dev/sdc3 has changed to /dev/sdb3
That's why grub was unable to find it's files as well as your OS. Once you make these 2 changes, you can use grub from ubuntu.



aadipa said:


> Not actually shifted.. rented a flat here @ Cotton Green, so weekdays @ Mumbai, weekends @ Palghar.


K. Nice


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

@aadipa:there is no need to re-install,if u have finished ubuntu installation,leave apart grub error.
now the grub line should be fixed.for that u have to post the o/p of "sudo fdisk -l" from a livecd to here.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 3, 2008)

@praka123: check post #4

@mehul:
It didn't work.. I got error here too. I will post the error message once I reach home.

BTW, how can I install GRUB on MBR of 2nd HDD while installing, or now, booting from live CD?


----------



## Nimda (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure about this.. But isn't sdb6 the root partition? So maybe changing root=/dev/sdb3 to root=/dev/sdb6 might fix it.

You can install grub using the grub-install command with the name of the device as the argument. (Don't add the partition number at the end, for eg, DON'T type /dev/sdb1 as this will corrupt the windows partition, the correct form is /dev/sdb).


----------



## mehulved (Apr 3, 2008)

aadipa are you changing hard disk order?
And yes, error would be useful to determine what went wrong.
Another way is install grub on your root partition and install a boot manager on MBR of first drive.
For reinstalling grub, check the second post here - *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
replace root(hd0,6) with root(hd1,5) and (hd0) with (hd1,5), too.

Also, super grub disk can be helpful *supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

if partition orders are changed,do use fdisk /dev/drivename and go "x" -->f>w


----------



## aadipa (Apr 3, 2008)

@mehul: No I didn't change disk order or modified any partition structure after linux installation.


----------



## PcEnthu (Apr 3, 2008)

@aadiap, Try this solution, relating to the device map maintained by grub


----------



## aadipa (Apr 4, 2008)

Something strange..
I tried sudo fdisk -l from live cd again.. here is output


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
 
Disk /dev/sda: 17.2 GB, 17245863936 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2096 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x8a4f1160
 
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1        1468    11791678+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            1469        2096     5044410    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda5            1469        1599     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda6            1600        2096     3992121    b  W95 FAT32
 
Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x234d234c
 
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb2            5223       18276   104856255    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb3           18277       31330   104856255    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb4           31331       38913    60910447+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb5           31331       31617     2305296    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb6           31618       38913    58605088+   7  HPFS/NTFS
 
Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x9032face
 
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1               1       26108   209712478+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdc2           26109       52216   209712510    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdc3           59057       60801    14016712+   5  Extended
/dev/sdc5           60553       60801     2000092+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdc6           59058       60551    12000523+  83  Linux
 
Partition table entries are not in disk order
```
 
So disk order is changed again.. Is it common for LiveCD?

Now I tried root (hd2,5) from live CD but it didn't work.. Some error message that partition not found.

Then I booted to GRUB for Windows from WinXP boot selection, and there gave following commands

```
root (hd2,5)
setup (hd2)
```
This installed GRUB on MBR of my 500GB drive. When I boot from that HDD, I got a GRUB screen with 4 options,
Ubuntu 7.10
Ubuntu 7.10 with recovery mode
Ubuntu 7.10 memtest86
WinXP

I am not sure about names, I typed them as I remember .

None of these options work.
When I pressed 'e' to edit, it was 

```
root (hd1,5)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root={SOME UUID here}
...
```
 
It gave me Error 17 (again )
I tried to change it to 'root (hd2,5)' but it reverts to 'root (hd1,5)' once I go back to menu screen. I couldn't find any option to save the changes, may be they are not saved.

Then I tried Command Line (Press 'c')
There I typed the commands for all, 'root (hd0,5)', 'root (hd1,5)', 'root (hd2,5)'

Once It gave Error 17, Other two times, It gave 'Error 15: Fine does not exists' while I gave kernel command.

Any solutions?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

All You need is Super Grub Disk.
1) Download
2) Burn it onto a Floppy 
3) Select: GNU/LINUX > FIX BOOT OF GNU/LINUX (GRUB)
4) Select the Linux or Grub installation you want to restore
5) Reboot, Thats it

*supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/

Do read quick_guide in documentation section of Website
*supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=documentation#quick_guide


----------



## aadipa (Apr 4, 2008)

@gary4gar:
I don't have floppy drive.. So I used USB drive. Used Linux BootCD and installed SGD's GRUB on USB drive.
Booting from USB, I selected to repair and install GRUB, it showed be 2 options, a SWAP partition and my Linux root. I selected root (/dev/sdc6). It detected my Ubuntu and installed GRUB o MBR of 1st HDD, ie my Windows HDD.

After rebooting, I was welcomed by GRUB menu, with 4 options. 3 for Ubuntu and 1 for WinXP.

Select 1st option, Ubuntu, press enter to boot.
ERROR
Filesystem is fat.
Error 15: File Not Found

Selected Ubuntu option, Press 'e', it shows root(hd1,5)

At this point I was about to bang my head.

Press 'e' again, edited the line for hd2, back, back to main menu.. Again check, its hd1 again.
Again followed same, but on screen where it shows list of command to be executed, pressed 'b', it worked.. and smoothly loaded OS.

Once inside, I just changed /boot/grub/menu.lst and changed all those hd1 to hd2.

Now I can directly use GRUB menu without any more editing.

And I am left with
1. GRUB for Windows in boot.ini. - Deleting that line will remove the option.
2. GRUB on MBR of HDD1 - As this can boot both Ubuntu and Windows, I will keep this.
3. GRUB on MBR of HDD2 -This is the HDD which has my linux root. Now how can I uninstall it, as there is already one @ HDD1
4. SGD's GRUB @ USB Drive - How to remove it?

Also my network is not working in linux. I have a static IP provided by my ISP which I use in Windows, I gave same setup in Ubuntu, it shows packets coming in. But I am unable to use internet. I gave IP, Subnet mask, gateway and DNS. It is not part of any domain so that field is blank.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

Aah Now at least the confusing part is over thanks to me & SGD
You can finally boot into OS
the GRUB numbering is confusing for me also, i will leave that for others to answer.

Regarding you network, can you Tell what type of connection you are on?

How to connect to internet, via some dialer,lan or some router

and lastly.
Applications>Accessories>Terminal


> Type *ifconfig* there & copy the output here
> 
> and out of this command also
> *cat /etc/resolve.conf*



Welcome to Linux World


----------



## aadipa (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is ifconfig output

```
[EMAIL="ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$"]ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$[/EMAIL] ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:FC:B3:84:A8  
          inet addr:125.99.92.174  Bcast:125.99.95.255  Mask:255.255.252.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:3607 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:168677 (164.7 KB)  TX bytes:2231 (2.1 KB)
          Interrupt:16 
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```
 
And I couldn't find file /etc/resolve.conf

```
[EMAIL="ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$"]ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$[/EMAIL] cat /etc/resolve.conf
cat: /etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory
```
 
As I already told, I have a static IP given, that I use in Windows config. I am connected using cable modem, no dialing, its always on type connection.

I just put values for IP, Subnet, Gateway and DNS and it works in Windows.
Same I did in Linux but it doesn't work.
Here is output of ipconfig in windows

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashish>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 125.99.92.174
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 125.99.88.1
```


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 4, 2008)

I believe you should run the command

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```


----------



## mehulved (Apr 4, 2008)

What the ip of your DNS server? Do the following

```
sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
```
It will open up /etc/resolv.conf file in a text editor.
Add the DNS values in the following format

```
nameserver 208.67.222.222
nameserver 208.67.220.220
```


----------



## aadipa (Apr 4, 2008)

I am sure I gave proper DNS as it shows them in GUI settings of Network. But it is not even pinging the Gateway IP.

I will check /etc/resolv.conf once I reach home in evening.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

if this also fails then give the output of


```
route -n
```



aadipa said:


> And I couldn't find file /etc/resolve.conf
> 
> ```
> [EMAIL="ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$"]ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$[/EMAIL] cat /etc/resolve.conf
> ...



sorry, my bad its _resolv.conf_


----------



## aadipa (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is /etc/resolv.conf after addinf those two entries.

```
ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf 
nameserver 202.88.130.15
nameserver 202.88.130.67
nameserver 202.88.130.5
nameserver 208.67.222.222
nameserver 208.67.220.220
```
 
Here is route -n

```
ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$ route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
125.99.92.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
```
 
In the Network manager GUI, I can see the gateway as 125.99.88.1 but route -n don't show the same.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2008)

Ah. your route isn't set.
This isn't definite solution but if it works then we just need to see where things are going wrong. Try this command and see if net works

```
sudo route add default 125.99.88.1
```
This will only stay till the reboot.
If the above makes your connection work then post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces file.
And haan remember to remove  that stupid network manager if you're on static IP. It's been one BIG reason for my troubles.
BTW, those 3 DNS servers you have are really crappy. Hathway has given me the same ones. I grew so  tired of it that I have been running my own DNS server since like last one year. 
And the 2 DNS IP's I gave you are from OpenDNS.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Ah. your route isn't set.
> This isn't definite solution but if it works then we just need to see where things are going wrong. Try this command and see if net works
> 
> ```
> ...


Not working I got error

```
sudo route add default 125.99.88.1
SIOCADDRT: No such device
```
 
Also


> If the above makes your connection work then post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces file.


Posting it after this reboot.

BTW, I tried ping to my machine using localhost and IP (125.99.92.174), both works.
When I ping to gateway (125.99.88.1) I get 

```
ping 125.99.88.1
connect: Network is unreachable
```


EDIT:
Here is /etc/network/interfaces 

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


iface eth0 inet static
address 125.99.92.174
netmask 255.255.252.0
gateway 125.99.88.1

auto eth0
```


----------



## mediator (Apr 7, 2008)

The command for adding default route is erroneous.

Correct one is :=>  "sudo route add default *gw* 125.99.88.1"   . Try this!

But neways, if ur address is  "125.99.*92.174*", what the heck is a diff. range gateway doing there i.e "125.99.*88.1*"?.

Instead of 125.99.88.1, try 125.99.92.1 ,as that might be the most probable gw. But neways, post the output of the command "arp" also.


> arp





Edit : Just read the first page. Seems windows is giving some diff. range gateway. Theoretically it shud on the same range. So try both the gateways. Dunno whats wrong with this world. Huh, even a straight cable works on PC to PC here.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2008)

No. Check his netmask. The gateway goes with the netmask, so it's probably right.
And yeah there was a typo in my route command, escaped my attention. Do correct that.


----------



## mediator (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, probably!


----------



## aadipa (Apr 8, 2008)

Hree is arp -v

```
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2]ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$ arp -v[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]125.99.88.1              ether   00:14:F1:D9:9C:05   C                     eth0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Entries: 1      Skipped: 0      Found: 1[/SIZE]
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## mehulved (Apr 8, 2008)

Open aptitude and remove all installed instances of networkmanager and reboot. You don't need any tool since you're on static IP.
NetworkManager has always troubled me while setting static IP's. Whenever I install any distro one of the first things I do is remove it.


----------



## mediator (Apr 8, 2008)

aadipa said:


> Hree is arp -v
> 
> ```
> [SIZE=2][SIZE=2]ashish@Ashish-Linux:~$ arp -v[/SIZE]
> ...


Guess thats the gateway then. Add the default gateway now and check if it pings "ping 4.2.2.1".


----------



## aadipa (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried this syntax.. here is the error I got.

```
sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 125.99.88.1
SIOCADDRT: No such process
```


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2008)

open a terminal and try whether u can ping IP's :

```
ping -c3 76.162.89.197
```


----------



## mediator (Apr 8, 2008)

aadipa said:


> I tried this syntax.. here is the error I got.
> 
> ```
> sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 125.99.88.1
> ...


Command is wrong again! Try
'sudo route add default gw 125.99.88.1'


----------



## aadipa (Apr 8, 2008)

> remove networkmanager


done.. no effect.



mediator said:


> Command is wrong again! Try
> 'sudo route add default gw 125.99.88.1'


SIOCADDRT: No such process



> ping 4.2.2.1
> ping -c3 76.162.89.197


connect: Network is unreachable

Also just I tried to ping some IPs in my IP range, and strangly it works.
I was able to ping 125.99.92.1 but if I go to anything other than 125.99.92.xxx it won't work. It seems that OS is not using the netmask and guessing its own netmask.


----------



## mediator (Apr 8, 2008)

1.First *remove* any gateway that is present
  - a. u check that from 'route -nee'
  - b. n implement as '*sudo route del default gw xx.xx.xx.xx*'

2. Now fill in the gateway. Try "125.99.92.1" now!
'*sudo route add default gw 125.99.92.1*"


AFAIR, the error u encountered is also thrown when the gateway being filled is not valid!!


----------



## aadipa (Apr 8, 2008)

oops i just edited  /etc/network/interfaces to look like this

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 125.99.92.174
netmask 255.255.252.0
gateway 125.99.92.1
```
restarted the machine and now its working..

Still this is not a perfect solution as I can work with 125.99.88.1 as gateway in Windows XP but Ubuntu doesn't accept it. Now next task compiz-fusion


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 9, 2008)

For Compiz fusion first Check whether your video card for 3D.


```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```
1) It should say yes & else post back with your model no.

2) *Click ME* to install compiz-setting-manager.

3) Go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects>Custom
Select Preferences. Now enable & disable pulgins according to your needs.
watch this video for what plugin does what
www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w

For Keyboard Shortcuts
check this
*ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/


----------



## mediator (Apr 9, 2008)

@mehul, can u provide some links explaining about "gateway goes with the netmask" in such a scenario as this thread. Man I am losing my memory. Will have to revive on this neways!

@aadipa : Congos! But neways, can please provide the output of "tracert 125.99.88.1" and "tracert yahoo.com" _ from windows_ just for my observation?? And yeah here's the eye kandy.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never read it from textual stuff really. About netmask I have learnt from watching people and managing the network at FOSS Lab.
Search engines should give you good enough information. There are lots of subnet calculators out there which will aid in explanation of the concept by doing the calculation at the page. And there's always wikipedia.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 9, 2008)

mediator said:


> @aadipa : can please provide the output of "tracert 125.99.88.1" and "tracert yahoo.com" _from windows_ just for my observation??




```
>tracert 125.99.88.1
Tracing route to 125.99.88.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
  1    12 ms    13 ms    11 ms  125.99.88.1
Trace complete.
 
>tracert yahoo.com
Tracing route to yahoo.com [66.94.234.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    13 ms    31 ms     8 ms  10.80.0.1
  2     9 ms    13 ms    15 ms  125.99.125.21
  3    15 ms    10 ms     9 ms  192.168.27.2
  4    11 ms    14 ms     *     203.101.94.117
  5    38 ms    45 ms    39 ms  125.21.167.74
  6   273 ms   259 ms   275 ms  p4-1-0-1.r03.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [204.1.253.65]
  7   254 ms   259 ms   260 ms  xe-3-3-0.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.141]
  8   270 ms     *      265 ms  as-0.r21.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.4.96]
  9   302 ms   303 ms   312 ms  ae-0.r20.plalca01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.4.118]
 10   301 ms   303 ms   303 ms  208.50.13.97
 11   305 ms   302 ms   311 ms  ge4-1-10G.ar2.SJC2.gblx.net [67.17.105.6]
 12   321 ms   322 ms   322 ms  yahoo-1.ar2.SJC2.gblx.net [64.208.110.162]
 13   330 ms   317 ms   318 ms  ge-4-0-0-p460.msr1.scd.yahoo.com [216.115.106.209]
 14   329 ms   326 ms   311 ms  ten-2-3-bas2.scd.yahoo.com [66.218.82.223]
 15   318 ms   320 ms   332 ms  w2.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com [66.94.234.13]
Trace complete.
```
 
My IP is 125.99.92.174 and subnet is 255.255.252.0 That is

```
01111101.01100011.01011100.10101110 = 125.99.92.174
11111111.11111111.111111[B]00.00000000[/B] = 255.255.252.0
 
So start IP in range is
01111101.01100011.010111[B]00.00000001[/B] = 125.99.92.1
 
And end IP is
01111101.01100011.010111[B]11.11111111[/B] = 125.99.95.255
```
 
That means my gateway is not in IP range, had my mask been 255.255.248.0 (EDIT: /21), it would be valid address in range. Am I correct?


Also I have installed compiz-fusion. Had to add software sources first. And while testing different effects, I managed to *may be* crashed it couple of times.

One more problem. Login screen and Totem player full screen mode don't like my widescreen monitor, they work like square monitor with right aligned.

My display card is onboard Intel G33 (Asus P5K-VM) and monitor is ViewSonic VG1930wm running at 1440x900 @ 75 Hz or 60 Hz.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 9, 2008)

Add this Virtual entry along with your other Section "Monitor"'s SubSection "Modes" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Virtual 1440 990
```

Overall, might look like this:
	
	



```
Section “Screen”
Identifier “Default Screen”
Device “ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]”
Monitor “HP D8901″
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection “Display”
depth 24
[B]Virtual 1440 990[/B]
modes “1280×1024@60″ “1024×768@60″ “1024×768@43″ “1024×768@70″ “1152×864@75″ “1024×768@75″ “1280×960@60″ “1024×768@85″ “832×624@75″ “1400×1050@60″ “800×600@60″ “800×600@85″ “800×600@75″ “800×600@72″ “800×600@56″ “640×480@85″ “640×480@75″ “640×480@72″ “640×480@60″
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

This must fix the GDM Login Screen's issue but I don't know about Totem using this too..


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 9, 2008)

What is a subnet/net mask & what its real use?

/me A newbie in netoworking


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

gary read the wikipedia entry.
yeah my mistake in calculating the subnet. I checked with the calculator. It's 92 to 95 not 92 to 88


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> What is a subnet/net mask & what its real use?
> 
> /me A newbie in netoworking


it divides networks and increases the no of ip addresses


----------



## mediator (Apr 9, 2008)

> That means my gateway is not in IP range, had my mask been 255.255.248.0 *(/26)*, it would be valid address in range. Am I correct?


No. The gateway u finally got working with is the one that is in ur IP range. For any 2 machines to communicate on a LAN, they need to be on the same IP range. Gateway is the one that has atleast two NICs and that means it is connected to different networks and can allow packets from one network to pass to another. 

'255.255.248.0' (/21) defines ur subnetmask.



> What is a subnet/net mask & what its real use?


U can google for that for better understanding. And it used to create complicated networks where an organization's network is split into a spider's web. I guess one such instance is of @aadipa's....nicely done, as u can see from tracert outputs that "tracert 125.99.88.1" doesn't show the main gateway and "tracert yahoo.com" doesn't show "125.99.88.1". It seems that some transparency/proxy concepts have been utilized there. Lets seee


----------



## aadipa (Apr 9, 2008)

my bad.. corrected /26 to /21.



mediator said:


> No. The gateway u finally got working with is the one that is in ur IP range.


Yes.. 125.99.92.1 is in my IP range with mask 255.255.252.0, but for 125.99.88.1 to be in IP range my mask must be 255.255.248.0
Am I correct?

In this case I will ask my ISP (hathway) to either give 125.99.92.1 as gateway and keep netmask at 255.255.252.0 or continue with 125.99.88.1 gateway with changed netmask 255.255.248.0


----------



## mediator (Apr 9, 2008)

aadipa said:


> my bad.. corrected /26 to /21.
> 
> 
> Yes.. 125.99.92.1 is in my IP range with mask 255.255.252.0, but for 125.99.88.1 to be in IP range my mask must be 255.255.248.0
> ...


No dude. The netmask is used to define and  divide an IP into subnets!! With the entry 248  /21, it means u can create : 2^2+2^1+2^0 subnets.
11111111.11111111.11111*000*.00000000 =>  255          .  255        . 248                   . 0

And ur gateway is fine. Its 125.99.92.1. Try it out on windows too. It shud work!! 
Like I said earlier in my first post. The gateway shud be on the same range. But in ur windows it showed differently. Thats what had me confused. But then look at ut tracert outputs. It doesn't show 125.99.88.1 on 'tracert yahoo.com' and not '125.99.92.1' on 'tracert 125.99.88.1'. Certainly 125.99.92.1 is ur main gateway. If I remember correctly it is a concept of proxy-arp or maybe something else that I have forgotten. But neways, if u  need to ask ur ISP, then ask em the network topography just for ur  understanding.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

You should definitely contact Hathway regarding your gateway. Mine's a much saner one. My gateway is 202.88.177.1 for IP 202.88.177.211


----------

